# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  Scared I picked up some disease from hospital

## Freckles

I have been going to visit a family member in the hospital every day except for one day this week. Now I am scared I've caught some awful sickness from someone in the hospital. As of today, my throat hurts, I have a headache and dizziness, my nose is runny, and my stomach feels sick. I have a fever, freezing hands, lethargic, shaking very badly, and going back and forth between feeling cold and hot, but mostly I am absolutely freezing. Really don't feel good mentally either. Having all sorts of weird scary thoughts about reality and existence. I get images of made up places in my head and feel like I'm in them, like everything takes on that aura, does not feel good. Not a new problem, but I haven't had it this bad in a while. The last time this problem was this bad I had a nervous breakdown. Everything just has this weird feeling to it. My house has this weird feeling to it. It feels different, like it's not the same place. I am scared. I haven't had a fever in exactly 2 years. What if I caught something horrible from the hospital?

Have had stomach pain on and off all month. I think it may be related to my upset stomach now. I have been feeling cold and lethargic for over a week every day. Earlier was breathing very hard, chest pain too, and difficulty breathing.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I have reeeeally bad stomach problems that I believe are mostly caused by anxiety. I get thoughts in my head too, that I think, am almost positive, are caused by anxiety. I start feeling sick sometimes, and I start believing sometimes that it's the worst. And it makes me feel more sick, it's like a vicious cycle.

I don't know if you feel the same way. I'm not saying you do, Freckles. But that's just what I go through sometimes.

It can actually be pretty scary. My anxiety can make me think I'm really sick sometimes when I'm actually not. I mean really sick. I don't want to get more specific than that cos I don't want to trigger. But it's been really bad before. I'm saying all this cos I want you to know I have the same thoughts sometimes and it always turns out to be anxiety related, and I'm always OK in the end. You'll be OK. You likely didn't get anything from the hospital. I don't know that for a fact, I'm not there with you....but it might be anxiety.

I hope you feel better. I really do.

----------


## Cuchculan

What if it is the new medication you just started taken? You were worried about that. What it would do to you. It might be causing a reaction and your mind is making things much worse. It is starting to make you feel slightly different. As it should do. You have simply picked up on this. Not saying I am right here. I can only guess.

----------


## Freckles

I know what's wrong now. I got the flu.

----------


## Cuchculan

Hope you get better soon x x

----------


## Ironman

@Freckles
 - yes, I hope by now that its gone.

----------


## Cuchculan

You feeling the love here, Freckles?

----------


## Freckles

Yes, thanks, guys.  :;-):  I think I got better relatively quickly, thanks to the fact that I took tons of Thieves oil and listened to subliminal recordings for the immune system and getting rid of viruses like crazy.

----------


## Cuchculan

Glad to hear that.

----------


## Ironman

> Yes, thanks, guys.  I think I got better relatively quickly, thanks to the fact that I took tons of Thieves oil and listened to subliminal recordings for the immune system and getting rid of viruses like crazy.



Now see, given that you did get sick, you knew to get rest and go for healing.

And the neat thing is - you will never get that strain of the flu again.  You're immune.  If you get the flu again, it's a different strain, but you'll never get that one again either!

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Good to hear you're feeling better, Freckles.

----------


## Freckles

> Good to hear you're feeling better, Freckles.



Thanks, InvisibleGuy. :-)

----------


## Ironman

I was at my mom's assisted living house......and the staff was complaining that there were two vacuum cleaners sitting on top of the air intake vent to the furnace.  There was fuzz all over it.  
I go down to the furnace and pull out the filter - the cheap kind that is supposed to be changed MONTHLY.  The thing was so caked with crap, I am surprised the furnace wasn't screaming for help.

.......then the realization that it had not been changed in months.....and all of the colds that circulated through the house in those months, including the two that I caught in 2017....NOT including the bad one I did NOT catch in November 2017.

I have been taking Zicam zinc lozenges every three hours for the past two days praying that I don't catch a cold from handling the dirty air filter.  So far so good!

I can't afford to get sick now!

----------

